# WER ..... ??



## MxkxFxsh (22. Januar 2003)

...ist den schon am kommenden Samstag(25.01.) an der Küste ??

So wie es aussieht, wird es wohl ein prima Angelwetter geben?  :k  Soll so um 6-8 Grad werden und der Wind.... naja da schauen wir noch mal.

Wenn das alles so hinhaut, werde ich wohl mein Renn-BB auch das erste Mal ins kühle Nass schwingen.  :q 

Drückt mal die Daumen das wir dann zum 01.02. nicht wieder eine Kältewelle mit Eis und Schnee haben.  #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. Januar 2003)

Petri Heil Mike! Ich hab Bereitschaft.


----------



## Quappenqualle (22. Januar 2003)

Hallo alle zusammen, 
hab mich soeben freischalten lassen und grüsse alle Boardies herzlich!
Ich hoffe auch, dass das Wetter jut wird, weil wir auch am Wochenende endlich Brandungsangeln wollen und zwar in der Nähe von Rostock (Kühlungsborn).
Also falls jemand uns trifft, kann er gern ein Glühweinchen mit uns kippen (sofern dann noch vorrätig)..

#g #g #g


----------



## Knurrhahn (22. Januar 2003)

Hi Mike Fish!
Bei welchen Wetterbericht hast du dir denn das reingezogen!
Bei Wetter.de ist davon nichts zu sehen.


Hi Quappenqualle willkommen im Board! #h 
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (22. Januar 2003)

@ Knurrhahn

*Was*  reingezogen ?? Und was gesehen ??  ;+ 


@Quappenqualle

Viel Spass für Euch und berichtet mal wie es war bei Euch.  #h 



@ Jörg

*Schade !!  *  :c


----------



## Knurrhahn (22. Januar 2003)

Hi Mike Fish!
Ich frage wegen deiner 6 bis 8 Grad und es soll auch noch ein anständiger Wind blasen!
Bis zu wecher Windstärke kann man eigendlich mit ienem BB-Boot gefahrenlos in See stechen?
Ich habe mir für den 1.2 Meschendorf als Ziel vorgenommen!
Ich will auch in See stechen! #a 
Gruss Knurri


----------



## Johnny (22. Januar 2003)

Also, ich werde wohl auch am kommenden Wochenende einen Versuch mit der Sbirolino-Angel wagen  und vielleicht auch die &quot;Ente&quot;  etwas wässern, allerdings wohl eher in der Nähe von Warnemünde. 

Meine allererste Meerforelle will endlich gefangen werden. Bericht folgt, falls ich erfolgreich sein sollte...

Petri, allen Boardies, die am Wochenende unterwegs sind #h 

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Klausi (22. Januar 2003)

Ich will am WE auch wieder hoch. Aber von den Wetterbericht den Du hast weicht unser aber erheblich ab. Denn ich habe was von max 1°C und WS 4-5 aus Süd gelesen. Was mich aber natürlich nicht abschreckt.


----------



## Klausi (22. Januar 2003)

Sorry, Willkommen in Anglerboard @ Quappenqualle #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (22. Januar 2003)

Vom Wind habe ich ja noch garnichts gesagt, im Gegenteil &quot;schauen wir mal&quot;. Naja und die Temperatur muss ich nach jetzigem Stand der Dinge auf max. 4 Grad Plus runterschrauben.
Aber das macht doch alles nichts, denn es ist doch MeFo-Saison !!!  :k   Oder ?  ;+


----------



## Udo Mundt (22. Januar 2003)

Quappenqualle, erstmal ein herzliches Hallo im AB #h 
Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen wird, werde ich woll mein BB
(Big Boot) wässern.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (22. Januar 2003)

Muß leider am Samstag noch bitten arbeiten, ansonsten wäre ich mitgekommen. Falls Du Sonntagmorgen los willst, bin ich dabei.

War heute in Dazendorf mit meinem BB. Bis auf einen Biß, war nix los. Selbst die Bootsangler hatten nix! Es herrschte eine Mordsströmung, ansonsten war es super angeln! Ich habe endlich eine Lösung gegen meine kalten Finger gefunden!!!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (22. Januar 2003)

Hallo Mike,

ich habe auf meinem Wetterdienst die Meldung :

Wind 4-5 Süd
Temp. 2 ° C und unterschiedlich bewölkt.

Aber ich will los, die Kumpels besacken sich z.Z.
Wo willst du hin und wann ?
Wenn es in meiner Richtung liegt, bin ich mit von der Partie und meinetwegen muß es am Samstag nicht unbedingt Fehmarn sein.

Schick mir doch ne Mail (PN)

@ Quppenqualle : Welcome on board !

und @ Jörg . Sag mal,hast eigentlich immer Bereitschaft ?  und in der übrigen Zeit zählst du wohl deine Kohle ? :q aber ich schließe mich Mike an, Schade das du nicht dabei bist.

Grüße @ all

Stephan


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. Januar 2003)

Moin Stephan!
Ich habe sehr oft Bereitschaft. Leider.  :c  So ca alle 4-5 Wochen bin ich dran. Kann mann nix gegen machen. Zum Geld zählen kommt da aber auch nichts bei rüber kannst glauben.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (22. Januar 2003)

Jörg das glaube ich.   
Brauchst bestimmt schon ne kleine Schippe zum umschaufeln im Keller !!!  :k  :q  :q  :q  #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (22. Januar 2003)

Sage dazu: Lieber 1000 Scharmlippen küssen, als einmal Schlamm schippen müssen!!!! :m 

Soviel Kohle hat Jörg noch nicht. Ist genauso ein Flasche wie ich im Lottospielen. Es will einfach nicht klappen mit dem 6er!!! :c


----------



## MaBe (22. Januar 2003)

uuuuups,
ich glaub da ist jemand fällig!!!! :q  :q  :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (22. Januar 2003)

Mann, Mann,

Chrischan, wat is ? Zuviel Rotspon genascht ? :q 
Wenn das Wodipo liest, versohlt er dir den A....

.... ich sag nix, aber es gibt ja noch andere hier... :q  :q   

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Salmonelle (22. Januar 2003)

@stephan:
der will es , mit Gewalt...

@Quappenqualle:
herzlich willkommen hier im Board

@Mike:
sicher, datt datt kein TRAUM wird??? :q  :q  :q 

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## MxkxFxsh (22. Januar 2003)

@ Salmonelle

*SICHER* kein Traum !   
Ich muss doch mal meine Träume in &quot;echt&quot; ausleben.  :k  :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Januar 2003)

Hi Mike.... poste mal, wenn Du es wirklich schaffst....
Allerdings sieht es Samstag bei mir bis jetzt noch bescheiden aus  :c 
Aber der Sonntag steht bei mir....von sieben bis zum Dunkelwerden....

@ quappenqualle   auch von mir willkommen on board


----------



## Ace (23. Januar 2003)

@Vossi
wo willst du denn am Sonntag hin, momentan sieht es ganz gut aus eventuel kann ich ja doch mit...muss naoch büschen rumschleimen. :q 
Vielleicht hat Maddin ja auch Lust.


----------



## duck_68 (23. Januar 2003)

[Ich habe endlich eine Lösung gegen meine kalten Finger gefunden!!! 
[/QUOTE]

Lösung welcher Art??  #g  #g  Ist die auch für kalte Fisse der
Frauenwelt anwendbar :k  :k


----------



## MFGI (23. Januar 2003)

Sollte man den Wettervorhersagen Glauben schenken, sieht es zumindest für 01.02. grausam aus.
Wetter.com sagt Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt, nordwestliche Winde und Niederschläge voraus.
Kommendes Wochenende sieht erheblich besser aus: 
südwestliche Winde und Temperaturen lt. Wetter.online
um 4 Grad und lt. Wetter.com bis 7 Grad.

@Mike
nutze wetterbedingt dieses Wochenende, wer weiß welche Grausamkeiten uns am 01.02. erwarten


----------



## marioschreiber (23. Januar 2003)

Samstag werde ich mich mal zu Brinkhoff in Eckernförde begeben, das Geld muss weg!

Ich wünsche allen &quot;Petri heil&quot;, und lasst hören wie es war.


----------



## Maddin (23. Januar 2003)

@Mario
Viel Spaß!!!!

@Ace
Bei mir wird das nichts, brauch das Wochenende für die Familie....die Woche war zu anstrengend (berufl. und Vaddern im Krankenhaus...)


----------



## Ace (23. Januar 2003)

@Maddin
das geht natürlich vor.
Gute Besserung an Vaddern.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Januar 2003)

@ maddin

auch von meiner seite alles gute für Vaddern.
Drücke die Daumen.....


----------



## Udo Mundt (24. Januar 2003)

Mein Angelvorhaben für Samstag habe ich erstmal gestrichen.
Aber für Sonntag stehe ich Gewehr bei Fuß. Mal morgen die Wetterfeinheiten abwarten.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (24. Januar 2003)

So... bei mir gehts los morgen !  :k 

Werde aber nicht in die Richtung Fehmarn fahren sondern ca. 30Km drauflegen(von Hannover aus gesehen) und gleich hinter die dänische Grenze düsen.
Wetter soll ja ganz ordentlich sein/werden.   
Und bei südwestlichen Winden um 5, werde ich den Wind prima schräg von hinten abbekommen und somit Klasse BBoaten können.
Werde ein paar Schnappschüsse anfertigen, hoffentlich mit Flossenträgern drauf!  :m  #h  #h


----------



## marioschreiber (24. Januar 2003)

Na dann wünsch ich doch PETRI HEIL !


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (24. Januar 2003)

Hallo Mike,

ich wünsche dir, das du einen &quot;Silberschatz&quot; hebst und &quot;Petri Heil&quot;.

Werde morgen auch mal losziehen, ganz gemütlich &quot;vor der Haustür&quot;.Hab mir heute eine neue Flugschnur zugelegt, die nur darauf wartet zu &quot;schießen&quot;.

Übrigens, ich hab nochmal die Zeit gemessen, die ich fahren muß um an meiner Angelstrecke zu sein.
Ich hab ja neulich 10 min Fahrzeit geschrieben - Sorry, stimmt nicht sind nur 8 min.  :q    :m  #h

Grüße an alle und ein schönes fischreiches WE.

Stephan


----------



## Salmonelle (24. Januar 2003)

@Mike PETRI HEIL

@Stephan 8 Min???  Bin schon mal 8 *STUNDEN *von Fehmarn zurück  unterwegs gewesen (mit Stau, Vollsperrung u.s.w.) :c , und meinen Fischen in der Kühlbox wurds auch recht warm, weil es war Sommer...

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## Bellyboatangler (24. Januar 2003)

Nachdem ich Mittwoch erfolglos in Dazendorf war, werde ich es am Sonntag mal Staberhuk bzw Dahmeshöved versuchen. Mal sehen wie das Wetter Sonntag werden soll. Für den 1.2 sieht es ja nicht gut aus . Sturm und Schnee und Eis sollen wir bekommen zum 1.2.. Dann bleibe ich lieber zuhause! Aber erstmal abwarten!
und viel Petri Heil Mike


----------



## Lachsjaeger (24. Januar 2003)

Hallo Mike #h , 
wünsche Dir viel Erfolg :a  und Grüß die Dänischen Meerforellen von mir :m


----------



## MichaelB (25. Januar 2003)

Moin,

@Mikefish: viel Petri! Und stell mal ein paar Fotos hier rein  :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Pete (25. Januar 2003)

bba...das wetter für 8 tage im voraus beschwören kann nicht mal der kachelmann...von wetteronline bin ich immer mehr enttäuscht...die wechseln die windprognosen wie andere die unterhosen...
nur noch einen tag vorher seewetter vom dwd....


----------



## Maddin (25. Januar 2003)

Ein Freund vom Bekannten des Mannes meiner Schwester sagt, dass wir am 01.02. richtig schönes Wetter bekommen werden, wenn wir alle bis dahin immer brav unsere Teller leer machen. Sonst scheint nicht die Sonne :g! Das müßte hier doch jeder wissen, oder nich? Jedenfalls wurde mir das vor ein paar Jahren mal gesagt.

@Mike
Viel, viel Petri......und scheuch schon mal ein paar dicke Meerforellen Richtung deutsche Küste! Eine darfste auch behalten :m


----------



## Hamsterson (6. Februar 2003)

Moin!
Am kommenden Wochenende soll es etwas wärmer werden, und mit Windstärke 3 aus SW hätte man eigentlich beinahe perfekte Bedingungen für einen BB-Ausflug. Hat vielleicht jemand Bock auf Zusammenangeln, dann könnte ich auch nach Fehmarn oder sonstwohin fahren. Sonst bleibe ich lieber in KILLer :q  Förde.
Gruß,
Hamsterson


----------



## Hamsterson (7. Februar 2003)

Wo sind die, die mit den Entzugserscheinungen? :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (7. Februar 2003)

3°-4° Grad Lufttemperatur und Wassertemperatur um die 1° Grad.......neee da ist das aber noch schwer, mit den Fischen an den Haken zubekommen.  

Ich spar mir die Mühe für den 01.03. auf!  :q  :q  #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (7. Februar 2003)

Kann leider nicht.  Bin morgen auf einen Ball und Sonntag bin ich beim Fußball. VfB gegen St. Pauli! Nächstes Mal vielleicht. Mir jücken auch die Finger!


----------



## snakehead (8. Februar 2003)

Hallo Leute,

hier ist snakehead und ich bin neu hier im Forum! #h 
Und noch dazu Meerforellen - Anfänger. Damit das nicht so bleibt mache ich Mitte März einen 10 Tage Trip an die Eckernförder Bucht bei Noer!

Nun meine Frage: Hat jemand Tips? Hat jemand Lust mit mir zusammen dort zu fischen? Egal ob Anfänger oder Profi!-
Der Wille zählt.
Und wie stehts mit den Chancen? Sollte ich mich auf einen fischlosen ersten Urlaub einstellen?  ;+ 

Snakehead


----------



## Maddin (8. Februar 2003)

Moin Snakehead!
Ich bin für März leider verplant, aber dennoch ein herzliches
[GLOW=blue]Willkommen [/GLOW]   
an Board!


----------



## Hamsterson (8. Februar 2003)

Moin!
Schade eigentlich, dass keiner mitkonnte(wollte). Ich durfte zwar kaum eine Stunde am Wasser verbringen, wegen undichter Wathose und folglich beinahe abgefrorenen Füßen, aber 2 Bisse und einen Dorsch hatte ich trotzdem. Und  Dorsch ist mit 3,1kg und 64cm Länge nicht von schlechten Eltern.
Die Roggen sehen schon relativ reif aus. Und schmecken auch legger. :k Ach so, im Bauch hatte die 12 Krabben.
Gruß,
Hamsterson


----------



## Hamsterson (8. Februar 2003)

@snakehead
Willkommmen an Board! :m 
Bin zwar kein Profi, aber Eckernförder Bucht ist eine interessante Ecke und ich kann mir sehr wohl vorstellen, dass ich mitmachen könnte.


----------



## snakehead (8. Februar 2003)

Hallo Leute,

erstmal wollte ich für das freundliche Willkommen hier danken! 
Den Nachmittag habe ich mit ausführlicher Studie alter Threads verbracht. Alle Achtung, da ist vieles zusammengekommen!

@Hamsterson,
ich bin 10 Tage dort unten in der Nähe von Aschau! Meine Unterkunft kostet pro Nase 16 Euro ist aber mit Selbstversorgung!Falls du da unten wohnst können wir uns ja so treffen und angeln! Falls du Interesse hast schreib doch mal im Messenger! 


Snakehead


----------



## Reppi (9. Februar 2003)

Hallo Leute !
Habe seit 2 Jahren ein BB rumliegen und war noch nicht einmal los... #d  #d 
Gestern auf der Messe in Rendsburg habe ich einem Kumpel ein BB als absolut notwendig &quot;aufgeschwatzt&quot;-----nun wollen wir es mal testen;also wenn die nächsten Wochenenden in S-H &quot;Dampfertreffen&quot; ist,würden wir uns gerne mal anschließen... :k  :k


----------



## Udo Mundt (9. Februar 2003)

Hallo Reppi!
Nächstes Treffen am 1.3.2003 siehe auch HP von Mikefish #h


----------



## Ace (9. Februar 2003)

da für die nächtse Woche wenig wind angesagt ist werd ich wohl am Sonntag nochmal n Versuch auf Fehmarn oder Umgebung starten.
Bis zum 01.03. ist´s mir noch zu lang hin


----------



## Udo Mundt (9. Februar 2003)

Hallo Mathias!
Wenn das Wetter past, bin ich dabei :z Kann allerdings nur am Sonntag.
Meine Gefriertruhe ist leer und meine Blinkerkiste ist voll.
Ich will Fisch!!!!


----------



## Ace (9. Februar 2003)

Udo mein Held...ich wusste ich musste nicht lange auf eine Antwort warten.
Ganz schön heftig die Entzugserscheinungen jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter passen(hoff hoff)


----------



## Maddin (9. Februar 2003)

Sonntag? Lechz.........ich muss mal vorfühlen.....


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Februar 2003)

:z  :z  :z 
jaaa...Sonntag... Gier...das hört sich gut an.....
Ich glaube ich bin dabei  :q  :q 
Muss wieder auf das Wasser.....
Da kann ich wenigstens was tun, nicht so wie heute beim
Fussi..  
Lasst hören, wenn Ihr wohin fahrt... bin immer interessiert


----------



## Broesel (9. Februar 2003)

und ich werde schon vor Sonntag einmal das Ostseewasser antesten...Donnerstag werde ich wohl einen Versuch starten...


----------



## Hamsterson (9. Februar 2003)

Wenn es irgendwo steht, dass das wasser 1°C ist, welche Tiefe wird dann gemeint? Wie kalt/warm wird es z. B. in 3, 5, 7, 10 Meter?


----------



## Reppi (10. Februar 2003)

01.03 hört sich gut an :z 
Werde aber wohl Samstag in Schönhagen schon eine Jungfernfahrt starten ;wenn das Wetter mitspielt !!
Samstagabend dann näheres....


----------



## MxkxFxsh (10. Februar 2003)

@ Hamsterson

Bei &quot;BSH&quot; zB. ist die Wassertemperaturangabe von O m bis 8 m gemeint. Unterhalb 8 m beginnen sich erst die Wasserschichten zu trennen. Was natürlich wiedermal alles relativ ist! Denn es kann sich auch alles in anderen Tiefen abspielen.
Egal. Wenn die Angaben wieder 4° Plus erreichen, sollte man verstärkt losgehen oder eben lospaddeln.  :m   #h


----------



## Hamsterson (10. Februar 2003)

@Mike
Das mit 4°C steht tatsächlich in allen Quellen. Ich frage mich nur, was Dorsche bei solch niedrigen Temperaturen in 5-6 m Tiefe verloren haben. Und die scheinen äußerst aktiv zu sein, wenn ich an 12 Krabben in einem Bauch denke. Und das konnte ich nicht nur bei letzter Ausfahrt feststellen, im letzten und auch vorletztem Winter war es auch so. Das mit 8m stimmt wohl nicht so ganz?


----------



## MxkxFxsh (10. Februar 2003)

@ Hamsterson
Nja stammt ja auch nicht von mir, die wasserbezogene Tiefe für die ollen Temperaturen. Aber die werden sich schon was dabei gedacht haben !   

Wenn Du einen Dorsch gefangen hast in 5-6m Tiefe und der vollgefuttert mit Krabben war, heisst da ja noch laaaaaange nicht der er alle diese Kabben in dieser Tiefe gefuttert hat!  :m  Oder stand das an den Krabben dran ??  :q  :q  :q 

Die kann er, aus welcher Tiefe auch immer, geräubert haben und dann ist er eben (warum auch immer) in flacheres Wasser gezogen und auf Deinen Köder hereingefallen.

Ich meine, das das immer nur von uns Anglern &quot;Vermutungen&quot; sind, beweisen kann man das wohl schlecht.  #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. Februar 2003)

Moin ihr Helden!
Sonntag hätte ich auch Lust. Da die meisten von euch die sich wegen Sonntag zu Wort gemeldet haben ja schon eine Meck/Pomm Karte haben wollte ich mal fragen wie es währe wenn wir uns mal in der Lübecker Bucht zwischen Groß Schwansee und Boltenhagen treffen. Ist ne geile Ecke da.
Na was meint ihr?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (10. Februar 2003)

Hört sich auch ganz gut an....
wie komme ich auf die Schnelle an 
den Küstenschein für McPom  ;+


----------



## Hamsterson (10. Februar 2003)

@Mike
Ich meinte damit nur, dass es mit tiefen bzw. hohen Temperaturen eher eine Ausrede für einen Schneidertag ist.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. Februar 2003)

Moin Dorschdiggler!
Den Schein könnte ich dir besorgen das wäre nicht das Thema. Nur mußt du mir den auch abnehmen wenn es nicht zu dem Treffen kommen sollte. Für eine Jahreskarte bräuchte ich außerdem eine Ablichtung oder einen Scan von deinem Fischereischein. Nur dann kann ich die Jahreskarte kaufen. Du kannst dich ja mal bei mir per PM oder E Mail melden.


----------



## Udo Mundt (11. Februar 2003)

Warum nicht!
Ist mal was anderes wie Fehmarn und von der Entfernung sogar noch kürzer.
Wenn das Wetter mitspielt bin ich dabei :z


----------



## Bellyman (11. Februar 2003)

Hallöchen........... :q  :q 

[GLOW=limegreen]Redet ihr vom 16.2.03...? [/GLOW]  

M-S, falls du nicht zur Lübecker Bucht fährst, würde ich auch nach Meeschendorf kommen.... :l  :l  :l  :l 
Oder gib mir mal nen Lageplan von der angegebenen Stelle...

[GLOW=seagreen]Ich will auch raus..... [/GLOW]


----------



## jimduggen80 (11. Februar 2003)

:a         Hallo liebe Leidensgenossen           :a 
Ich bin ein neuer Boarder und bin begeistert von dieser Addi.
Meine Flossen springen schon wie verrückt durch die Garage, wenn ich mein Belly pflege!
Wird Zeit wieder lospaddeln zu können. Bestimmt lesen wir uns hier noch öfter.
Grüße 
        Jim
 #g                          #g                         #g


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Februar 2003)

M_S 
danke...habe ich gleich erledigt.....
Ostseite der Lübecker Bucht....
da will ich schon seit Jahren hin.... :g


----------



## Ace (11. Februar 2003)

mh ich weiss noch nicht...hatte mich schon mit nem Kumpel verabredet und der hat keine Karte für das Gebiet.
Mit dem war ich schon ewig nicht mehr los...deswegen geht das vor und ich werde wohl mit ihm nach Fehmarn fahren.
Wenn er absagt schliesse ich mich euch gern an.

@jimduggen80

willkommen an Board  #g  #g  #g


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Februar 2003)

Hallo Jim...
auch von mir Willkommen an Board...
Ich denke mal , wenn Deine Flossen schon verrückt spielen, 
dann wird es Zeit Sie ordentlich nass zu machen.
 :q :q


----------



## Maddin (11. Februar 2003)

Bei mir wird es am 16.02. 100%ig nichts........

Erst ein Geburtstag am Samstag und danach anschliessend zu einer spontanen Jungesellenfeier.... #g  :v 

Ich wünsch euch allen die losgehen viel Petri!! #a 

@Jim
Willkommen an Board :z


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Februar 2003)

Sach ma Maddin....
Seit wann ist denn sowas ein Grund  ;+ 
Ich zähl auf Dich...und gegen zehn wirst Du sicher auch
aus der Poofe sein  :q


----------



## Maddin (11. Februar 2003)

Gegen 10 Sonntag abend!!! Um 10 Uhr morgens bin ich wohl noch nicht zu Hause :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Februar 2003)

okay...
ich werde Dich schon dazu bringen, daß Du Dich anständig ärgerst  :q 
Warte mal auf die Bilder   
Und denn ???
warscheinlih siehst Du dann nicht nur so  :v 
aus, sonder eher so  :e 

 :q  :q  :q


----------



## Ace (11. Februar 2003)

:q  :q  :q


----------



## Maddin (11. Februar 2003)

Ach wat, ich gönn euch doch auch mal den Erfolg  
Ne also für so einen Jungesellenabend lass ich dann
auch mal das Fischen ausfallen......der Kiez ruft!!

@Ace
Ich hatte eben Besuch, wir haben ein paar Fotos eingescannt. Hab da doch mal was erzählt...Wahnsinn!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Februar 2003)

@ Ace

was gibt&acute;s denn da zu lachen ????
willst Du nicht fangen....????

@ Maddin

Nu bin ich auch neugierig....

ach ja...bevor ich es vergesse....
&acute;n Kumpel von mir hatte die letzte Woche Urlaub...
Konnte heute denn die Polaroids bestaunen....
2 x Silber.....
44 und 48....
Und das bei den Temperaturen


----------



## Ace (11. Februar 2003)

klar will ich fangen vossi...dein Kumpel hats ja bewiesen sie sind da...deswegen hält mich auch nix mehr zu Hause. :z


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Februar 2003)

alles klar Ace....
Nur wo   

Wir werden mal schauen , gelle ???


----------



## Udo Mundt (15. Februar 2003)

An Alle!
Wer ist denn nun am Sonntag an der Ostsee?
Der Wetterbericht sieht nicht besonders aus. :c 
Wassertemperatur 0 Grad.
Wind 3-4 aus NO.
Werde wohl bis zum 1.3.2003 aushalten müssen  :e


----------



## Ace (15. Februar 2003)

Ich werde morgen auf Fehmarn sein...muss einfach wieder Seeluft schnuppern :z


----------



## Udo Mundt (15. Februar 2003)

Bin noch mit mir am hadern!
Werde mich heute Abend kurzfristig entscheiden. #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. Februar 2003)

Also ich werde das morgen lassen. Mir ist es zu windig und das Wasser zu kalt.


----------



## Udo Mundt (15. Februar 2003)

@ M-S
dito :c


----------



## Bellyman (15. Februar 2003)

[GLOW=red]Mir reicht es.........schei.. Wetter..........   [/GLOW]  

Ich will endlich wieder mal     a n g e l n


----------



## marioschreiber (15. Februar 2003)

*[GLOW=red]Ich will auch !!![/GLOW]   *


----------



## Ace (15. Februar 2003)

@Bellymann
dann komm morgen nach Fehmarn
so schlimm ist es nun wirklich nicht...wir haben eben Februar und da ist es normalerweise kalt.
auch am 01.03. wird es nicht viel anders aussehen.
Aber die Hoffnung auf n büschen silber anner Westküste besteht auf Jeden Fall.(wenn auch nur recht klein) #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (15. Februar 2003)

Watt Angler´s doch für Optimisten sind!  :z  :z  :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. Februar 2003)

Ich werde es nicht machen....  
Heute war den ganzen Tag Schmuddelwetter....
Wenn die Sonne es sich vielleicht noch überlegt,
dann mache ich das wohl auch noch, aber so ;+ 
Mal schauen...aber zuerst werde ich mal ausschlafen  :q 
Allen die losziehen halte ich ganz fest die Daumen :m


----------



## Bellyman (16. Februar 2003)

@Ace,
auch auf die Gefahr hin ein Warmduscher zu sein, mindestens +1° brauch ich schon.......... :m und leider ist die Anfahrt &quot;nur so zum Spass&quot; etwas -to Long- #d


----------

